# Suggestion on Used Car Brands



## BirdEyetoPR

Hello, I recently moved to Germany and planning to buy an Used car withing budget of maximum 5000 EUR. I know with that price, I will only be able to get a Car with more than 100,000 KMs. 
So can someone be able to suggest me of the Brands such as VW,FORD etc which are reliable than cheap ones(non/reliable with the 15 years of manufacturing and more than 100,000 KMs). 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

What I would do is to check the used cars available at the various new car dealerships. The dealers have to take used cars in trade - and it's in their best interest to offer them for sale in good to excellent condition (particularly if they are the same brand as the dealership). You'll pay a little bit more than you will buying on the open market, but you'll have a dealership on the hook for repairs and possibly even a warranty, if only for a year or so.

Obviously, the dealer is hoping that when you get yourself better established, you'll come back and buy a new car from the dealership.


----------



## BluestSky

Better you go to a car dealer from VW, OPEL, BMW (probably to expensive), Renault and look there.
Avoid the free car dealers if you are not a mechanic.. !

You can find good deals on the second hand market, but a lot of time the car sellers think their cars are a piece of gold.

The car dealers of the big brands will give you car protection for a period of time.
Free car dealers have them too, 

Look at autoscout.de or mobile.de for cars in your vicinity. Never send them any money for reservation of a car or something like that. Be careful trading on the internet.

And look out for the environmental plates - otherwise you might not be able to drive in certain areas in Germany. Grüne Plakette !!


----------

